# 93 Seatbelt light/chime problem!



## Sargeue (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi, I have a 1993 Nissan Altima GXE...my seatbelt light and chime comes on whenever it wants. I checked fuse and looked for a short, can't seem to fix it. Anyone else have this problem to fix? Thx!


----------



## Sargeue (Aug 6, 2006)

Anyone at all, stumped
?


----------

